# Thinking of getting a tank - advice please



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi

I'm thinking of getting a tank, had one about 20yrs ago, cold water. Financially, we're considering a tank about 260ltr, love the curve fronted Juwel ones, are these worth it? Happy to get a straight rectangular one as may get bigger for £500. Also, I previously had an external Fluval filter which I still feel external is best, is this the case nowadays?

I love cold water fish, koi especially but they're out as we don't have a pond so looking at tropical. I also prefer to go for 'weird' fish, like cat fish and loaches. Love plecostomuses, I think they're brilliant. Also, love eel shaped fish and sharks.

So, if I get a tropical setup, say 260ltr, what would you recommend for it? What would you recommend tank wise,make, model, filter? Also, fish recommendations, please take in to consideration that the stranger the fish, the better 

Just having a look at eBay for tanks...

Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't help but read the title and just thought, pretty sure you can't just drive a tank around..... :lol:


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Shrap said:


> I'm sorry I can't help but read the title and just thought, pretty sure you can't just drive a tank around..... :lol:


And the fuel economy is dreadful!


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi
I used to have tropical fish many yrs ago and have moved on to marine now. if you have time and patience if you like weird fish this is worth a look into. its not as hard as it seems its not really keeping fish thats hard either its more to do with keeping water that makes it slightly more difficulty but with patience in starting up and reading what you can its a lot of fun.
Anyway external filters are still very good but sumps which are great in marine fish aquariums are also ideal in tropical aquariums. not only do they give you more water volume they are also great to hide the heaters etc and any problems shellfish i always used to get a rogue crab or two!!.
the juwel trigons are still very good tanks and i think fluval do one too. there is another brand but i cant think and i think its the one i actually prefer as far as ones straight from the shop go. if you move away from corner aquariums some fish shops do aquariums to order which is what i prefer and have. 

2 smaller heaters are better than one in case the bigger alone one breaks. fluval external filters are fine just get the correct size for whatever tank you choose (they sometimes come in tank deals.) whisper pumps are also ok its best to go down to a local shop have a look around dont get collared into buying one there and then come back have a look around if you see it cheaper they WILL price match in most cases. or goto ebay and save hundreds get a used setup.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice, Yomper, it's just what I was wanting.


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

No problems. any other questions just ask. let me know what you decided on as i love new start up tanks


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Will do! I will probably go tropical due to my inexperience with marine water maintenance and the costs.

Any initial suggestions for some interesting fish to get?


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

Not really everypone has different taste and its much better to choose your own  i always went for a shoal of neons and guppys probably 2 of the most common fish with a few odd different species like mollys and gouramis etc. a shoal of neons to me is a great sight. it all depends on what size tank you end up with. Oscar fish are great my friend have a room full of these (yes he was mad) but at feeding time it was great to watch there quite intelligent. if not certain cichlids are quite good just make sure you do some reading on them first.


----------

